# MSSQL - JDBC Exception beim Registrieren



## Paristick (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ein MSSQL-Server hostet im Netzwerk eine DB auf die ich von meinem Rechner per Java zugreifen möchte. Ich habe bereits unterschiedliche JDBC Treiber installiert und in den Classpath eingetragen, jedoch bekomm ich immer wieder die gleiche Exception beim Ausführen eines kurzen Programms das die Verbindung testen soll.

Rechte am Server sind alle vorhanden - bzw. wärs egal, weil er ja nicht einmal den Treiber lokal findet.

Mein Setup - siehe Anhang...

Ich hab mittlerweile mehr keine Ahnung worans liegen kann... ;(

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

lg
Paristick


----------



## maki (11. Okt 2011)

Die Klasse die du nutzt ist nicht im classpath, steht auch so in der Exception.

Setzte den classpath nie nie niemals über eine Umgebungsvariable.


----------



## Marcinek (11. Okt 2011)

HI,

afaik nutzt eclipse für Projekte nicht diesen CP.

Eventuell vorher den PC neu starten.

Gruß,

Maritn


----------



## Paristick (11. Okt 2011)

Aha - ok... zumindest in der Microsoft Doku stehts so.

Was hätt ich denn ansonsten noch für eine Möglichkeit in WinXP?


----------



## Marcinek (11. Okt 2011)

Füge die jar in dein Buildpath des projekts in eclipse hinzu.


----------



## Paristick (11. Okt 2011)

Ja - danke danke - sehr gut - und schon funktionierts!!


----------

